# Idle



## javve03 (Aug 12, 2019)

2000 Maxima

Helped out a friend that has this Maxima which was barely idling. Changed the idle air control and it now idles at or a little above 2000 rpm. I noticed that the new idle control has a screw on the side with a piece that has a groove. The old one which I am guessing is factory did not have the piece. Is the aftermarket one adjustable? I did try doing an idle relearn but may have done it wrong.


----------



## javve03 (Aug 12, 2019)

I already checked for vacuum leaks. I used a can of cleaner to check for idle changes and couldn’t find any spot that changed idle. Tested by removing the air filter and spraying in there. Cleaned the mad with mad cleaner spray as well.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I assume from the thread title that the vehicle is a 2000 Maxima. If so, then the idle speed is solely controlled by the ECU. There is no adjusting screw on the OEM IACV-AAC valve. The aftermarket unit is the wrong component for this vehicle.

The relearning procedure is described in the FSM for that vehicle. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pull out the ECM and take off the cover. Check the circuit board carefully for a burn mark. If you find it, you'll need to replace the ECM or send it out for repair, and then do an idle air volume relearn after it's installed.


----------



## javve03 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I did download that file and will take a look at it. If I have issues I'll pull the ECM. Car is a bit of a drive for me to get to and my friend wasn't going to be able to get a brake master cylinder for it until recently so will be heading back out soon.


----------

